# lost/stolen this newfoundland puppy on TA20



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

DogLost - Lost: White And Black Newfoundland Female In South West (TA20) 'MIA'

it seems she was stolen along with an older dog (now got back by police ) by the dog sitter!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

That is heartbreaking. I hope they lock up the so-called dog sitter and throw away the key! Do keep us updated.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i can't even imagine what the owners are going through, hope the pet sitter gets done and hope the puppy is found safe


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

when I get some more info , will post them over , this was shared by a friend on FB on her post cod and is just horrible .


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

This is terrible. I hope the puppy is found soon. You'd think you would be able to trust the pet sitter, obviously not in this case :yikes:

The owners must be worried sick.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats the problem with newfies. Even a 2nd hand one, fully grown with no pedigree will get you £600 at least.

Thats why mine is chipped and doesn't have his name on his name collar. Guess you can never be too careful with dogsitters. 

I wouldn't like to see what would happen if the owner found the sitter again...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

He/she must be pretty stupid though. I assume they know who it is and can trace him/her.

I feel for the older dog as well. They probably got the puppy to keep him company and he must be missing his friend terribly. I do hope he is found soon and this person gets a criminal record.

It is a despicable thing to do.


----------

